# Hi Im a newbie to PredTalk.



## stevecriner (Jul 10, 2012)

Hope you all got somthing I can get learnt. I need all the help I can get. Thanks for havin me!


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Welcome to PT Steve. Enjoy the site. We'll do everything we can to answer your questions.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Glad ta have ya here Steve.


----------



## stevecriner (Jul 10, 2012)

thanks ya'll.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Welcome to the forum stevecriner.


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

What a rookie!!! Glad your here Criner!


----------



## stevecriner (Jul 10, 2012)

Thought i could get some school'n in before season.


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

Idk if we have a Nancy section but we could add one for you. I doubt you could get much schoolin around this place. Beings your pretty much a teacher already.


----------



## stevecriner (Jul 10, 2012)

I dont know about that man, you know TV is all made up cutaways and commercials. I still have alot to learn man.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

There goes the neighborhood ! Welcome Mr. Criner.


----------



## SHampton (Apr 20, 2012)

Well, Steve, a guy can have fun on here and share stories and not get bashed and mouthed because he has success in the field. You probably won't get slammed because you have dvd's and an upcoming show either. Pretty good group of guys.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Welcome to PT, enjoy the site.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

welcome aboard Steve.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Welcome to the site Steve!!!


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Welcome Steve... Sounds like we are in for some good stories.


----------



## stevecriner (Jul 10, 2012)

Thank guys, Im like Corey too. If my story aint good enough Ill make up the rest.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Welcome and bring your thick skin.


----------



## stevecriner (Jul 10, 2012)

Im sure Im thick skinned enough. Thanks for the warning.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Haha... welcome man. Glad to have ya.


----------



## yotecatslayer34 (Jan 30, 2010)

Welcome to PT Sir ! Whackem and Stackemm !!


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Welcome to PT from across the pond!


----------

